# Condo Association Bid



## lrwilson27 (Mar 3, 2014)

Im not familiar with bidding condo associations. We mostly do residential and commercial but have gotten the lawn care contract for this place and they also want us to do snow removal. Id like to see how close my figures are. This bid includes the private road, driveways, and walk ways. There is a total of about 80k sq ft being pushed/shoveled. The number I came up with was $400 starting at 2 inches up to 4 inches and then $50 for each additional inch. What do you guys think?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

So is it just the stuff in side the yellow line? 
Even if it is 400 is way to cheep. You guys are supposed to get a lot of snow this winter. For every thing in side of the yellow line I bid that at 800 for 2 to 4"


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

All machine and hand work for $400? And $50 an inch after 4 inches?

Seems cheap to me.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I dont like to put dollar figures on things for other people but more of how long will it take you and you can adapt your rate to that. 

That shouldnt take more than an hour or so with a pickup (with a good plow and operator) or skid whatever you use to do the plowing and maybe 2 hours in labor for sidewalks. I didnt see any thing about salting drives or sidewalks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

lrwilson27 said:


> Im not familiar with bidding condo associations. We mostly do residential and commercial but have gotten the lawn care contract for this place and they also want us to do snow removal. Id like to see how close my figures are. This bid includes the private road, driveways, and walk ways. There is a total of about 80k sq ft being pushed/shoveled. The number I came up with was $400 starting at 2 inches up to 4 inches and then $50 for each additional inch. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 166195


Couple of questions?....What do you plan on using equipment wise to do this?....How long do you think it will take with said equipment??


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Couple of questions?....What do you plan on using equipment wise to do this?....How long do you think it will take with said equipment??


All very valid and needed to provide feedback.....

OP if you're going to used tier pricing you may want to consider 2or3" increments and bumping the price 40% for every increment. Your $400 for 2-4" becomes $560 for 4-6(or 4-7"), next tier price is $784,etc.....
FWIW you're underselling yourself depending on the scope of service they're looking for.


----------



## lrwilson27 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes I agree the 400 was too cheap. We have two plow trucks, a bucket tractor with box pusher, and a skid. I want this to be a money maker because i really do not need or want it that badly. I am planning on putting a bid out for about 750 and going up in increments.


----------

